# Whitest Kids U Know



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 10, 2010)

I always thought they were hilarious and I used to watch their show on IFC (well, when I used to stay with my dad and he had digital cable and a DVR). Here's some memorable skits:









This is a continuation of Acts 1 and 2...



Thoughts? They crack me up every time.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 11, 2010)

I love these guys.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 11, 2010)

Those were some funny skits, reminds me a lot of Kids in the Hall. I'll have to check this out.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jan 11, 2010)

I like Sniper Business


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 11, 2010)

FYI guys, I fixed the first video. It's probably my favorite WKUK skit.

FUCK PERMISSION SLIPS WE'RE GOING TO FLORIDA.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 14, 2010)

i like them. Which is odd for me cause i normally dont like comedy groups out of youtube, like derick comedy or college humor. They all feel forced and dumb. these guys have minor traces of it, but they are my favorite. And funny.


----------



## Man18 (Jan 14, 2010)

office jerk scene pwns anything you currently ahve posted


----------



## zeromac (Jan 14, 2010)

Lol when i saw this thread it just said
'whitest kids u know' and i thought RACIST xD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 15, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> i like them. Which is odd for me cause i normally dont like comedy groups out of youtube, like derick comedy or college humor. They all feel forced and dumb. these guys have minor traces of it, but they are my favorite. And funny.



They actually have a show on IFC. It's just all these skits back-to-back. Most of their skits are posted to Youtube, though. I've also seen some of them having small roles in a few comedy movies.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Feb 3, 2010)

This is one of my Favorites....


----------



## redact (Feb 3, 2010)

CAP99 said:
			
		

> I like Sniper Business


----------



## Vidboy10 (Feb 10, 2010)




----------

